# chisel size



## MikeG (May 3, 2010)

Hello all

I have been reading many reviews about the Irwin Chisels and have decided based on all the info i can find that i am better off getting a good quality chisel set like Hirsch, pfeil or lie-nielsen just to name a few. I cant afford a complete set. so i would like to start by getting a size that can be used in a general type of manner. I plan on using the chisel for dovetails mainly, Any ideas on what size i should start with. I am only going to get one maybe two to start with. Thanks?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Mike,
I'm not trying to be flipant, but what size dove tails?

You can't use a chisel that is larger than the intended cut.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Generally speaking, you would need a dovetail saw, and you might be into a set of four, depending on the size of the dovetails. But you may only use 1/4", 1/2", and 3/4", which are 75% of a set.


----------



## MikeG (May 3, 2010)

I honestly don't know what size dovetails i need to make. this is my first real venture into woodworking I plan on building a dresser for my daughter. I am still looking at what style of dresser. I know I will use Pine for the first one i make since it is cheaper and this is my first one. I want to make it with hand tools only. I found three chisels in my grandpa's tool box i got one says made in Germany the other two look to be stanley. The one from Germany is 3/4 inch as well as one of the stanley's. The last one is 1 inch. The German made one says (I think) Dunlap. does that sound right?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Well Mike, if I may, I own a set of Narex chisels from several spots, but Highland Woodworking sells a 6 box set for about $60. They are a good starter set. A lot of schools provide cheap chisels to students for a couple of reasons; cost, low edge retention to improve sharpening skills, and if they damage them they are cheap. The Narex do hold an edge well and have been reviewed very well in magazines and websites. I really like using them. They are my first set too so I don't know what I am missing so I don't miss it. But I would maybe pick up a nice set like that and learn to sharpen and chisel use and slowly build an expensive chisel collection later. Just my opinion.


----------



## MikeG (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I am going to get the Narex set from Lee Valley the set includes 8 chisels and is priced at $75 only a little more then the set of 6 at Highland. Thanks again.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

WOW! Going from a few to eight in no time! This man fits right in. He who dies with the most tools...:laughing:

You will be dealing with a good outfit. I hope you also invest in a treatise on sharpening. I personally use oil stones, but it is the final edge that counts. Finish, ease of work and safety!:thumbsup:


----------

